# Größe der Seite festlegen



## Blackylein (26. Februar 2005)

Hallo!

 Ich möchte, dass wenn man auf einen Link klickt, sich eine neue Seite öffnet. Diese Seite soll aber nur z.B.: 200x200 Px groß sein. Wo lege ich das fest?

 Vielen Dank schon im Vorraus
 LG
 Carina


----------



## Gumbo (26. Februar 2005)

Mit CSS wäre das möglich. Allerdings halte ich eine 200×200 Pixel große Website für eine unglaubliche Zumutung.


----------



## Blackylein (26. Februar 2005)

Es soll ja keine ganze Seite drin sein sondern nur eine Umfrage. 

http://195.96.25.165/webupdate/sites/Umfrage.htm 
 Die Seite sollte nicht viel größer sein als die Umfrage selbst.

 LG
 Carina


----------



## Gumbo (26. Februar 2005)

Du meinst wohl das Fenster soll eine ähnliche Größe haben. Das wiederum ist nur mit JavaScript möglich.


----------



## Blackylein (26. Februar 2005)

ja genau. Das Fenster  hat jetzt volle Größe. Das will ich aber nicht. Soll nur etwa 20 Px auf jeder Seite größer sein als die Umfrage.

 Mit welchem JavaScript funktioniert das?


----------



## Fiene (28. Februar 2005)

Hallo,
  ich würde die Umfrage als Popup definieren, da kannst du die genaue Fenstergröße festlegen.
  Fiene


----------



## ehnatnor (28. Februar 2005)

Hallo,
so wie ich dich verstanden habe, hast du eine Wesite, auf du einen Link zu einem neuen Fenster haben willst. In diesem Fenster soll dann eine Umfrage platziert sein.
Sollte ich richtig liegen, ist die einfachste und sinnvollste Lösung den bisherigen "normalen" Link zu der Umfrage zu einem "Popup"-Link umzugestalten, in welchem man dann auch die Größe (und einiges anderes) des entsprechend "aufzupoppenden" Fenster einstellen kann.

Hier ein Beispiel:

```
<a href="#" onClick="Umfrage=window.open('umfrage-url.html','',
'toolbar=0,location=0,directories=0,status=0,menubar=0,scrollbars=0,resizable=0,width=200,height=200'); return false;">Umfrage</a>
```

Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen bzw. abe dich richtig verstanden.
Gruß, ehnatnor


----------



## Gumbo (1. März 2005)

Wenn, dann bitte etwas zugänglicher:
	
	
	



```
<a href="<URL>" onclick="return !window.open(this.href, <Name>, <Eigenschaften>);">Umfrage</a>
```


----------

